
How to launder $4B worth of Bitcoin - benlongstaff
https://medium.com/@ben_longstaff/how-to-launder-4-billion-worth-of-bitcoin-156f1a401f3a
======
whatnotests
/me takes furious notes...

------
brepl
Title is wrong. Should be "How _not_ to launder $4Bn worth of Bitcoin".

------
esaym
Well, I guess I'll never get my money back then. Darn :(

